#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 獸裝裁縫室 >  > [影像] 獸裝跳舞~

## 狐狸

一個小小的gif檔...
XD"

----------


## 修諾斯

哎呀呀！
那隻小老虎好可愛阿！
很想去抱他...(小聲)
不過在最左邊的是什麼動物勒？
狐大要不要也進去參一腳呢？=ˇ=a

----------


## 食老TPOA

最左邊那隻應該是熊吧(謎)
啊~
真是可愛~
心：不知道有沒有開放撲.........(消音)

----------


## Wolfy

我也來貼一個.
跳街舞的熊.

----------


## Ming

xD 哇! 拍拍手!

----------


## Kofu

哇~~活蹦亂跳的XDDDDDDD
好新鮮XD

----------


## racoon

看了看覺得兩個GIF的熊好像是同一隻耶XDDD

連動作都有點像

----------


## 咪汪

> 看了看覺得兩個GIF的熊好像是同一隻耶XDDD
> 
> 連動作都有點像


真的好像的說......搞不好是同一個....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

布偶裝應該是同一種款式，而下面那個比較年輕.....幼狼，可以告訴我那個的來源網頁嗎XD"

----------


## Ming

所以....我們什麼時候開始編舞? : D

----------


## 咪汪

> 所以....我們什麼時候開始編舞? : D


誰來跳?!狐狸單槍匹"狐"嗎?  :Rolling Eyes:    (或許不錯....只是跳個幾秒他就淹死了....)

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

(順帶：狐狸貼的那個是我小時候作惡夢裡的妖怪常做的動作....XD")

就請會跳街舞的人教嘍，反正穿布偶裝可以不顧形象...

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎阿~
這樣他們不會熱嗎??

----------


## Wolfy

> 布偶裝應該是同一種款式，而下面那個比較年輕.....幼狼，可以告訴我那個的來源網頁嗎XD"


這個檔是躺在我的硬碟內.
從哪來的我已經忘了.

----------


## Ming

> 誰來跳?!狐狸單槍匹"狐"嗎?    (或許不錯....只是跳個幾秒他就淹死了....)


咪汪跟狐狸跳探戈.....　-_-
當然是所有對獸裝跟表演有興趣的人來跳ㄚ

----------


## ocarina2112

> 布偶裝應該是同一種款式，而下面那個比較年輕.....幼狼，可以告訴我那個的來源網頁嗎XD"


上面那個是某外國有名網站的...
下面那個是某沾版在一次MSN聊天室時給的....

你可以找某沾版伸..0.0

----------


## 咪汪

> 作者: 咪汪
> 
> 誰來跳?!狐狸單槍匹"狐"嗎?    (或許不錯....只是跳個幾秒他就淹死了....)
> 
> 
> 咪汪跟狐狸跳探戈.....　-_-
> 當然是所有對獸裝跟表演有興趣的人來跳ㄚ


這樣我要咬玫瑰耶!!!  :Embarassed:

----------


## Ming

咪汪咬玫瑰的造型好像蠻不錯的 xD
上面那幾件獸裝應該有改善通風吧....不然長時間穿誰受得了
如果我製作的話，一定會把這個當成首要考慮的重點之一

----------


## 旅行門徒Y.A.D

以往都看得懂，難度好像越來越高了，不知是不是在隱瞞什麼?(沾版？)

----------


## 咪汪

> 咪汪咬玫瑰的造型好像蠻不錯的 xD
> 上面那幾件獸裝應該有改善通風吧....不然長時間穿誰受得了
> 如果我製作的話，一定會把這個當成首要考慮的重點之一


然後狐狸就穿鬥牛裝!!!一跳完狐狸就開始鬥牛~咪則被牛撞!!!

----------


## 狐狸

狐狸壯咪汪?!?!
這樣不就變成"鬥狐"了XD"




> 咪汪咬玫瑰的造型好像蠻不錯的 xD
> 上面那幾件獸裝應該有改善通風吧....不然長時間穿誰受得了
> 如果我製作的話，一定會把這個當成首要考慮的重點之一


據我認為...
他們的手裝都沒有通風設備吧!!
其實他們都是訓練過的.....XD"

舉個例好了~~~狐狸裝的嘴吧只有隔著一個黑紗布~!!
可是直接對著冷氣口.......可以說是一點用都......沒有XD"

另外就是曾經聽某獸說過~友人在頭裡面裝電風扇的~
可是還是一樣...沒用XD"

所以拉~~還是要靠實力的~~~!!!



跳舞......我不會@@"
我也來大力跨歩吧!!!XD"

----------


## 咪汪

> 狐狸壯咪汪?!?!
> 這樣不就變成"鬥狐"了XD"



可不是嗎....可惜要等咪有獸裝.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## 翼緋麟

> 舉個例好了~~~狐狸裝的嘴吧只有隔著一個黑紗布~!! 
> 可是直接對著冷氣口.......可以說是一點用都......沒有XD" 
> 
> 另外就是曾經聽某獸說過~友人在頭裡面裝電風扇的~ 
> 可是還是一樣...沒用XD"



馬達是會發熱的....當然沒用啊

用迷你冰枕之類的會不會比較好   雖然會有水蒸氣不過應該比一身汗好些

----------

